# Does anyone know where where this is?



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

For lack of a better place I thought I would ask this here. A few years back, heck it's been like 10 years?, I was driving down a highway in Utah with my Dad. On the side of the road not more than ten feet away from the blacktop was a pretty close to straight up wall of reddish rock. I remember the road curved and twisted through the mountains quite a bit. Well at one curve in the road, on the inside of the bend where the rock sort of juts out towards the road, there was a pretty large area hollowed out of the rock face, I'd say it was about 10 feet high and went back in at least 5 feet. At the back of the recess there was a metal double door, I think it was brown or tan. Hanging on the rock face directly above the hollowed out area there was a sign, I remember a red border and a white inside area used for lettering, the kind you see on gas stations or restaurants. It almost looked like what you'd see on an old-fashioned movie theater. I remember the sign being totally blank, void of any lettering or names. It didn't have any windows or anything, and I believe this thing was pretty darn far away from any town. I would say it was a mine or something if it wasn't for that flashy sign up above. Well, I've always wondered what the heck it was and I decided that one day I would go and look at it again. Trouble is I can't remember for the life of me where this thing is and neither can the old man  I know it's probably a long shot, but if anybody knows what I'm talking about or where it is, or even what is once was, that would be awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Southern Utah?

Kinda reminds me of this place outside Kanab


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've actually seen this one before but it's not what I was thinking of. For some reason I'm thinking it was in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

South East? North East?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh man... I want to say it was somewhere in the Central-East portion. It wasn't southeast, doesn't seem like we would've been to far north either. Truth is, neither one of us can remember when it happened or where we were even headed  I do know that I took one look at this thing and it was bizarre enough for me to remember it years later. It was this narrow little canyon just weaving through the mountains and out of nowhere this big empty Marquee sign. It seems like we we could've been headed to a National or State park. It's been driving me crazy that I can't remember haha


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

It wasn't hole in the rock was it? Doesn't exactly match your discription but seems close.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> It wasn't hole in the rock was it? Doesn't exactly match your discription but seems close.


I was thinking this as well.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hole in the Rock over by Blanding or Hollow Mountain in Hanksville?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking hole in the rock south of Moab on Hwy 191.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> I was thinking hole in the rock south of Moab on Hwy 191.


+1


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The very best part of this site is learning about places I need see.


----------

